# Ursa Major Awards voting now underway



## PeterCat (Mar 12, 2010)

Voting for the Ursa Major Awards for the Best Anthropomorphic Literature and Art of 2009 is now open, and takes place until April 18. Anyone may vote, and you are encouraged to ask your friends to vote also -- please help spread the word! Visit the Ursa Major Awards web site at http://ursamajorawards.org/voting2009/ for full details on how to vote. 

There are five nominees in each of the ten categories, except where there was a tie for fifth place, or fewer than five eligible nominees. To be eligible, a work must have been released during the calendar year 2009; must include a non-human being given human attributes (anthropomorphic), which can be mental and/or physical (for example the intelligent dogs in _Up_ for the former, and _The Fantastic Mr. Fox_ for the latter); and must receive more than one nomination.

[highlight]Best Motion Picture[/highlight]
Live-action or animated feature-length movies.

Avatar
The Fantastic Mr. Fox
The Princess and the Frog
Up
Where the Wild Things Are
[highlight]Best Dramatic Short Work or Series[/highlight]
TV series or one-shots, advertisements or short videos.

The Cat Piano
Partly Cloudy
The Penguins of Madagascar
Prep and Landing
The Secret Saturdays
[highlight]Best Novel[/highlight]
Written works of 40,000 words or more. Serialized novels qualify only for the year that the final chapter is published.

Bone Crossed by Patricia Briggs
Cheetah's Win by Phil Geusz
Jazmyn by Bernard Doove
Out of Position by Kyell Gold
Return to the Hundred Acre Wood by David Benedictus
The Unscratchables by Cornelius Kane
[highlight]Best Short Fiction[/highlight]
Stories less than 40,000 words, poetry and other short written works.

Drifting by Kyell Gold
Moonthief by Not Tube
Stop the World by Kyell Gold
Thou Shalt Not Make Wrongful Use Of The Name Of Thy Lord by Whyte Yote
Trading Wishes by Kevin Frane
[highlight]Best Other Literary Work[/highlight]
Story collections, comic collections, graphic novels, non-fiction works, and convention program books.

Bloom County â€“ The Complete Library, Volume 1 By Berke Breathed
Draw Furries: How to Create Anthropomorphic and Fantasy Animals by Lindsay Cibos and Jared Hodges
The First Book of Lapism by Phil Geusz
Who Are The Furries? by Denise Winterman
X edited by Kyell Gold
[highlight]Best Graphic Story[/highlight]
Includes comic books and serialised online stories.

Concession by Immelman
Furthia High by QuetzaDrake
Jack by David Hopkins
Lackadaisy by Tracy J. Butler
Twokinds by Tom Fischbach
[highlight]Best Comic Strip[/highlight]
Newspaper-style strips, including those with ongoing arcs.

Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures by Amber M. Williams
Doc Rat by Jenner
Freefall by Mark Stanley
Housepets! by Rick Griffin
Kevin and Kell by Bill Holbrook
[highlight]Best Magazine[/highlight]
Professional magazines, amateur zines, fanzines, internet-only magazines.

ANTHRO edited by Quentin Long
Heat published by Sofawolf
New Fables edited by Tim Susman
South Fur Lands edited by Bernard Doove
Tales of the Tai-Pan Universe edited by Gene Breshears
[highlight]Best Published Illustration[/highlight]
Illustrations for books, magazines, convention program books, cover art for such, coffee table portfolios.

Gaia's Strange Seedlike Brood (Homage to Lynn Margulis) by Patrick Farley
It's Beautiful by Jailbird
Jazmyn by Sara Palmer
New Coyote by Kenket
Out of Position by Blotch
[highlight]Best Game[/highlight]
Computer or console games, role-playing games, board games.

Earth Eternal
G-Force: The Video Game
Predation: The Board Game
Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time

--
More formally known as the Annual Anthropomorphic Literature and Arts Awards, the Ursa Major Awards are presented annually for excellence in the furry arts. They are intended as Anthropomorphic (a.k.a. Furry) Fandom's equivalent of the Hugo Awards presented by the World Science Fiction Society, mystery fandom's Anthony Awards, horror fandom's Bram Stoker Awards, and so forth.

The Ursa Major Awards are administered by the Anthropomorphic Literature and Arts Association (ALAA), a membership organization dedicated to promoting anthropomorphic literature and arts. Discussions are ongoing to improve their effectiveness and expand their presence throughout furry fandom. All suggestions are invited via the Ursa Major Awards web site at http://ursamajorawards.org.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 13, 2010)

PeterCat said:


> [highlight]Best Graphic Story[/highlight]
> Includes comic books and serialised online stories.
> 
> Concession by Immelman
> ...



Whut?

Concessions, while not being _that_ bad isn't worth an award. And Furthia High? Seriously? Did whoever nominated these things actually read either of those two?

Jack, not too bad, but it seems to be the same arc repeated and once you know what art flaws to spot, they cannot be unseen.

Twokinds, nice art, gettig a bit boring though. OH LOOK THEY'RE NAKED! HUMOUR!

Lackadaisy must win this. Classy, stylish, well written beautifully presented. If it doesn't win, you're all dribbling retards.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

PeterCat said:


> [highlight]Best Graphic Story[/highlight]
> Includes comic books and serialised online stories.
> 
> Concession by Immelman
> ...



One of these things is not like the other things...


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol. Twokinds.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 13, 2010)

Furthia is lolwut........


----------

